# Help Replacing '02 Maxima Bose Subwoofer



## thenameisjvo (May 3, 2008)

Hey guys. I have been having trouble for over a year now with my subwoofer in my '02 maxima. I have the factory Bose stereo in my car, and for about a year my subwoofer would come on and off at random times. If someone is sitting in the backseat and just firmly hits the grill covering the subwoofer on the back deck, it will often times come back on. Sometimes it will stay on for a couple of days and sometimes it will go off after 30 seconds.

I've finally decided to replace the subwoofer (and amp if necessary). I've heard that it can be tricky replacing components in the Bose system with after-market parts.

Can anyone offer any advice on this, and perhaps which amps and subs to look at?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 6, 2009)

:newbie:


thenameisjvo said:


> Hey guys. I have been having trouble for over a year now with my subwoofer in my '02 maxima. I have the factory Bose stereo in my car, and for about a year my subwoofer would come on and off at random times. If someone is sitting in the backseat and just firmly hits the grill covering the subwoofer on the back deck, it will often times come back on. Sometimes it will stay on for a couple of days and sometimes it will go off after 30 seconds.
> 
> I've finally decided to replace the subwoofer (and amp if necessary). I've heard that it can be tricky replacing components in the Bose system with after-market parts.
> 
> ...




I bought my 2000 Maxima about a year ago and I've been having this same exact problem since I bought it. All I want to know is what should be done about it. Is it the amp or is it the subwoofer? Is this a DIY job or not? Somebody please help because I hate when I'm listening to a great song then all of a sudden the base dies.


----------



## Vman1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey check out thread on 2002 maxima bose removal help. I replied to this topic and have replaced my sub without needing an aftermarket amp. If you are average at connecting wires and understand + & - it is not that difficult to do. I have a 2001 and have had a killer sub in since 2004!! I think that your problem is more a loose wire rather than a bad sub or amp anyhow. If you need help let me know! Good luck! Vman1


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I never replaced a speaker before but I'm sure I can handle the + and - wires. My question is where do I start and should I take any safety precautions in regards to the wires?


----------



## Vman1 (Oct 11, 2008)

mr. harris, you need to start by determining what impedence your sub is at. You do this with a voltmeter. Leave car off. Disconnect the amp from the speaker and get a reading, it is probably around 1 ohm. You will need to find a sub rated for that impedence with a power rating from 50-250 watts RMS. You will also want to know if the new sub will fit into the hole on the rear deck. You may have to drill out a few holes if the new sub doesn't line up. The main about wiring is not to confuse what is positive and negative and never let wires touch as you will surely blow a fuse, so leave your car off. My 2001 maxima had a sub that was rated at approx. 1 ohm and i found at car domain a DVC(Dual Voice Coil) free air(Mounts on rear deck without an enclosure) 2 ohm sub. I wired it in parallel and it becomes a 1 ohm load that the Bose amp works fine with. Make sure you think it through before you remove/disconnect or wire anything.


----------



## dijlop (Sep 25, 2008)

personally, i would go and replace everything while ur getting into it. although it seems im a little late in reply.. i have replaced every single wire and part in my 2000 maxima. i had the bose junk too, and couldnt handle it after a few weeks. i just left the stock sub and amp sitting where they were, and cut all the wires. takes work and money, but replacing everything with stuff that gives me exactly what i want and is aimed towards what i listen to.. well, its worth it in my opinion. 

and yes, im a :newbie: lol.


----------

